
Joe Rogan Experience #1536 – Edward Snowden [video] - trulyrandom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rl82OQDoOc
======
phobosanomaly
I wonder how people would have reacted if there had been access to this type
of interview in a podcast format with Daniel Ellsberg after he dropped the
Pentagon Papers? Would it have muddled people's understanding of the
situation, or made people more tuned-in?

